# CM de powermac G5 à changer



## caio (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous

voici mon histoire,

Un bon jour, apres une sorte de veille, mon mac a planté :O
Plus aucune réponse clavier, obligé de l'éteindre au bouton. Mais au redémarrage du mac mon ecran display affiché un code diode de 3 flash rapide. 

Apres un détour a l'applestore du louvre ou le gars y connaissait moins que moi sous pretexte que ma becane est dépassé ( sympa ) et un devis chez un reparateur...

Conclusion ----> CM morte dû aux slots memoires... Affaire connu sois disant

le revendeur veut me refourger un 2x2,2 pour 700 lool. Jlui est dis salut  j'y tiens a mon antiquité moi 

le SN de ma carte mére est  630-4848 630T4831   et j'ai trouvé une personne qui en vend mais dont le SN est : 630-6402 630T6689
et : 630-6692 630T6689

pensez vous que cela soit compatible ?
Je voudrais evité de racheter un mac :'(

D'avance merci


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2010)

Si c'est trois bips c'est l'inverse pour moi. Une de tes memoire(s) ram est hs. Teste toutes tes memoires une par une, dans chacuns des slots memoire.


----------



## caio (8 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si c'est trois bips c'est l'inverse pour moi. Une de tes memoire(s) ram est hs. Teste toutes tes memoires une par une, dans chacuns des slots memoire.



Nan pas de bip mais bien les diodes de l'écran et de la tour qui clignotaient 3 fois rapidement

j'ai deja essayé differentes RAM  mais visiblement c'est bien la CM qui est morte 

Connais tu la compatibilité des CM par rapport au SN noté ?

D'avance merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Septembre 2010)

Je comprend que l'on tienne a une machine, mais pour la CM... Soit tu achètes un Power Mac d'occasion, soit un Mac Intel, car les Cartes Mère c'est cher, très cher.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Je comprend que l'on tienne a une machine, mais pour la CM... Soit tu achètes un Power Mac d'occasion, soit un Mac Intel, car les Cartes Mère c'est cher, très cher.


Et très rare, sutout.


----------



## caio (8 Septembre 2010)

J'en ai trouvé a 65

je voudrais savoir si vous pensez que les SN notées serait compatible avec mon G5 ?

D'avance merci


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2010)

caio a dit:


> J'en ai trouvé a 65
> 
> je voudrais savoir si vous pensez que les SN notées serait compatible avec mon G5 ?
> 
> D'avance merci


C'est quel modèle (Précisement) ton Pwr Mac G5 ? et la carte mère, quel modèle ?


----------



## caio (8 Septembre 2010)

C'est un powermac G5 2x2 avec CM 8 slots.. avant 2005 je pense. 
Les premiers du genre. 

Ma CM a le SN 630-4848 630T4831

d'avance merci


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2010)

caio a dit:


> C'est un powermac G5 2x2 avec CM 8 slots.. avant 2005 je pense.
> Les premiers du genre.
> 
> Ma CM a le SN 630-4848 630T4831
> ...


Si c'est le premier 2x2 Ghz c'est soit il est sorti en 2003 ou alors c'est en "June 2004" 

Demande bien de quel PowerMac G5 cette carte mère vient.


----------



## caio (8 Septembre 2010)

Le soucis c'est que le vendeur ne sait pas me dire de quelles machines proviennent lez CMs, juste de bipro 2x2g

Juste avec les SN on ne peux pas savoir si c'est compatible ?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2010)

Je saurais pas te dire ...

Ou tu me le vends à un bon prix ?


----------



## caio (8 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je saurais pas te dire ...
> 
> Ou tu me le vends à un bon prix ?



J'en ai récupéré une avec 4 slots mémoire et plus récente que la mienne venant d'un bipro 2x2g 2nd generation. 

Testée fonctionelle par le vendeur avec l'Asd mais non compatible avec mes processeurs. 

Je la vends 60 ---> prix d'achat

si je mets un CM de la meme année que la mienne mais qui vient d'un bipro 2,5, puis je simplement mettre mes processeurs 2g ?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2010)

Je te parle de t'acheter le PowerMac complet.


----------



## caio (8 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je te parle de t'acheter le PowerMac complet.



Ha non désolé mais j'y tiens 

par contre si je mets un CM de la meme année que la mienne mais qui vient d'un bipro 2,5, puis je simplement mettre mes processeurs 2g ? 

D'avance merci


----------



## iMacounet (8 Septembre 2010)

je doute

2x2 avec cm 2x2


----------



## caio (10 Septembre 2010)

Je pensais qu'un coups d'ASD suffirait :'(

j'ai peut être trouvé une CM d'un bipro 2Ghz de 2004. La mienne est de 11/2003.... J'espere que cela sera bon


----------



## iMacounet (10 Septembre 2010)

caio a dit:


> Je pensais qu'un coups d'ASD suffirait :'(
> 
> j'ai peut être trouvé une CM d'un bipro 2Ghz de 2004. La mienne est de 11/2003.... J'espere que cela sera bon


Teste et tu reviens nous voir.


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Septembre 2010)

t'a cm est en AGP ou PCI Express ... ? Comme ça je me fixe le modèle

De toute façon il te faudras l'Apple Service Diagniostic Disc sinon tu aura un réacteur d'avion dans l'ordi


----------



## caio (11 Septembre 2010)

Je suis en AGP sur un powermac G5 de Novembre 2003. 

L'ASD, je l'ai


----------

